# hiring a "cherry-picker"



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I've got 9 massive pine trees that I need to cut down. (already cleared it with all the relavent people) and becuse of wher they are and angle they have grown at, it will require a cherry-picker lift platform to be able to take them down in small pieces. Does anyone have an idea of what it costs to hire one?


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Why dont you get a specialist company to cut them down? cost, yes, expensive, but not as espensive as putting a tree through someone elses property. Also the risk of injury if it goes wrong. I have a friend who was working in Germany cutting trees down, one fell the wrong way. He got trapped under it. He is confined to a wheelchair for the rest of his life. I also watched as a tree surgeon (?) nearly put a tree through the roof of the house he was cutting the tree for. Sooooooo much safer to let the pro's do it, hang the cost, you only get one life.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mickybob said:


> Why dont you get a specialist company to cut them down? cost, yes, expensive, but not as espensive as putting a tree through someone elses property. Also the risk of injury if it goes wrong. I have a friend who was working in Germany cutting trees down, one fell the wrong way. He got trapped under it. He is confined to a wheelchair for the rest of his life. I also watched as a tree surgeon (?) nearly put a tree through the roof of the house he was cutting the tree for. Sooooooo much safer to let the pro's do it, hang the cost, you only get one life.


Thanks. I understand the concern and know the risks, that's why I am only trying to get an idea of prices just now. I've had a few professional quotes and one from a man that said if I was willing to hire a picker he would do the actual work. (30 ft up working with a chainsaw is something I would leave to someone braver than me)

This risk of property damage is minimal as the trees would come down in 5ft sections even the branches would be brought down this way.The biggest problem is the house's electric supply runs though the trees.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> The biggest problem is the house's electric supply runs though the trees.


In Poland, when we had this problem, we called the electricty Co. and asked them to do it and explained to them that should a branch break and damage the line it would cost them a lot more to repair than taking immediate preventative measures. They agreed and did it free of charge.
Sure enough, last September there was a violent storm (almost huricane strength) and the tree toppled. It missed the cables and laid to rest over our car  (fortunately with minimal damage since it rested on the boundary wall) 
PS the line was on the road-side of my boundary.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> In Poland, when we had this problem, we called the electricty Co. and asked them to do it and explained to them that should a branch break and damage the line it would cost them a lot more to repair than taking immediate preventative measures. They agreed and did it free of charge.
> PS the line was on the road-side of my boundary.


We tried that.We asked Iberdrola , they sent out two guys to look and they said fine, they would do it within the month, but then some manager called up and said no, it was our responsibilty to take the down


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> We tried that.We asked Iberdrola , they sent out two guys to look and they said fine, they would do it within the month, but then some manager called up and said no, it was our responsibilty to take the down


Mate has just had a couple of big ******s bought down by a couple of lads who done a pretty good job for the right price.
I will get the number if you like ?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Mate has just had a couple of big ******s bought down by a couple of lads who done a pretty good job for the right price.
> I will get the number if you like ?


Cheers Brian, I would like that. send it by pm or do you have my e-mail addy


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Cheers Brian, I would like that. send it by pm or do you have my e-mail addy


PM sent.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Last May we cut some down for a neighbour who hired one for 90€'s a day. Went up to 24m. 
La Hita is a hire co. that's nationwide.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Last May we cut some down for a neighbour who hired one for 90€'s a day. Went up to 24m.
> La Hita is a hire co. that's nationwide.




Thanks gus... will look into that as well


----------

